# Pet Insurance



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a good UK Pet insurer ?

Thank you.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I dont think these are worth insuring Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good UK Pet insurer ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


Try Sainsbury`s, I`ve got my kittens insured with them at under Â£4 each compared to my other cats whose insurance I`d arranged through Whiskas and theirs is over Â£12 each









I`m changing them over to Sainsbury`s after they quoted only slightly more then for the kittens.









BTW Sainsbury`s cover is a lot better especially the maximum pay outs they will make


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's Mac, I've just had an online quote from Sainsburys and they want Â£14.48 a month.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Have you tried http://www.petpalsdirect.com Roy?

They are part of the Domestic & General Group of companies...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Thank's Mac, I've just had an online quote from Sainsburys and they want Â£14.48 a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bl**dy `ell, thats steep


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd expect a Pet like this for that










And I'd like to be In.....sure


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> I'd expect a Pet like this for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thats nice Griff


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Have you tried http://www.petpalsdirect.com Roy?
> 
> They are part of the Domestic & General Group of companies...
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, still too much though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Could be worse. My assistance dog costs Â£117 a month.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Â£14.48 a month sound reasonable to me considering vets costs. I had Kickstarts left ear amputated and it cost a lot, Â£140 I think, then when I had the other one off (to balance her), same cost again.









Are routine injections included in the cost or is it just for illnesses and and emergencies?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found this one from Â£2.46 a month. http://www.healthy-pets.co.uk


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> Can anyone recommend a good UK Pet insurer ?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


But Roy, you asked for a good pet insurer, not cheap, they may mot be the same thing, we insure Bart and Charlie with 'PetPlan' I think it is, not that cheap but have paid up without fuss....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I know Jase but PetPlan want over Â£20 a month which is far too much for me.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Have you tried Tesco







?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Have you tried Tesco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Ian thnak you, too much though.

I am now sorted thank you all for your help, except Griff.









Managed to get some good insurance for Â£5.05 a month.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I couldn't get this insured


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Roy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried Tesco
> ...


We tried to get our pussy.......(read Cat) insured a couple of years ago when we got him from the rescue place, but as he was 11 then we could not find anyone who would insure him at that age, and last year he cost us Â£1200 in vets bills for bladder problems....what a watch that could have been? LOL

But then a watch won't keep your lap warm in the evening









Of course a pet like the one previously shown in this thread would keep just about everything warm......all evening.....night......day.....

Seriously if anyone knows of an insurer that will insure older animals I would love to know, cheers chappies.

Best regards David


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Pet Insurance !! Pet..................Insurance !????? Are my eyes deceiving me?? What kind of a world do we live in when you have to buy pet insurance? Are they no win no fee type insurance policies.

"I was merrily walking in my local park sniffing another dogs ass when my paw was ensnared in barbed wire". Pet insurance.com got me 2 bags of doggie biscuits.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Griff said:


> I couldn't get this insured
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because its teeth are in such bad shape.


----------

